# Ringneck Dove



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I am just trying to confirm that there is infact no season or bag limit on ringneck dove. We went skeet shooting at a friends place in Alvin today and we could of killed a mess of ringnecks. I have been told that there is no season or bag limit but I thought I would ask somebody else that might know for sure. Thanks


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

thats true, take as many as you want when you want...no season...just make sure you don't kill any of the other doves flying around.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

and the good thing is, they are usually bigger and have MORE MEAT!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Shoot all you want. They are not indejinous (sp?) to the state and considered an exotic.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Just found the offical word of TPWD site

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/landwater/land/habitats/high_plains/upland_game/dove.phtml
*Exotic Species: The Great Eurasian Collared Dove Invasion*
As noted by TPW Wildlife Biologist Jim Lionberger, area residents and birdwatchers have recently observed a new bird in their neighborhood. This new bird is a dove, considerably larger than a mourning dove, slightly larger than a white-winged dove. It is pale gray all over with a black collar around the back and sides of the neck, dark primaries, a collar with a white upper border, and a tail that is long and square. The bird is the Eurasian Collared Dove (Streptopelia decaocto) and its range appears to be spreading rapidly. This exotic species is primarily native to the Indian subcontinent, but began expanding their range into Europe in the early 1900's.

The first Eurasian Collared Doves in the Americas were brought to Nassau in the Bahamas from the Netherlands in the early 1970's a replacement for Ringed Turtle Doves (S. risoria). As always happens some escaped captivity in 1974 and quickly spread throughout most of the Islands. From there, doves immigrated from Florida in the late 1970's or early 1980's. The ensuing population explosion and expansion westward brought Eurasian Collared Doves Texas in the mid-1990's. At first, the expansion went unnoticed, due to the Collared Dove's similarity to the Ringed Turtle Dove. Today, however, the Eurasian Collared Dove occurs in several states within the U.S. as far North as Wisconsin and extends into Canada. This dove can even be found above the Arctic Circle.

In Texas, the Eurasian Collared dove has been documented in 134 of the 254 Counties in the State, including Dallam, Deaf Smith, Hansford, Oldham, Parmer, Potter, Randall, Sherman, and Swisher counties. Currently, regulations concerning the Eurasian Collared dove are the same as for feral pigeons or Rock Doves. A hunting license is required, but there is no closed season or bag limit; however, local restrictions concerning discharge of a firearm do apply.

*Hunting*
Hunting seasons and daily bag limits are set by TPW Commission and under authority of US Fish and Wildlife Service to provide hunting opportunity in the Northern Zone located in the Texas Panhandle. The North Zone lies north of Intestate Highway 20. In the North Zone the Regular Season is from September 1-Oct. 30, 2001. Daily bag limit is 15 mourning, white-winged, and white-tipped (white-fronted) doves in aggregate, to include not more than two whitetips. Possession limit is twice the daily bag limit. Refer to Texas Parks and Wildlife Outdoor Annual (2002 - 2003) for information on hunting zones, seasons, and bag limits. Public dove hunting opportunities also are available in the Texas Panhandle on lands leased from private landowners under the Public Hunting Lands Program of TPW ($40 annual hunting permit) and at the Matador Wildlife Management Area and the Gene Howe Wildlife Management Area. Refer to the Texas Parks & Wildlife.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/hunt/migratory/
*Open Seasons, Bag and Possession Limits (Migratory Game Birds) *


*Doves* (please report leg bands to 1-800-327-BAND): Migratory game bird stamp endorsement required to hunt any doves in any season. NOTE: There is no closed season or bag limit restrictions for Eurasian collared-doves or common pigeons (rock doves); however, it is recommended that plumage be left on these birds for identification purposes.
*North Zone:*
*Regular Season:* September 1-October 30, 2005.
Daily Bag Limit: 15 mourning, white-winged, and white-tipped (white-fronted) doves in the aggregate, to include not more than two whitetips.
Possession Limit: twice the daily bag limit.


*Central Zone:*
*Regular Season:* September 1-October 30, 2005 and December 26, 2005-January 4, 2006.
Daily Bag Limit: 12 mourning, white-winged, and white-tipped (white-fronted) doves in the aggregate, to include not more than two whitetips.
Possession Limit: twice the daily bag limit.


*South Zone:*
*Regular Season:* September 23-November 10, 2005 and December 26, 2005-January 15, 2006.
Daily Bag Limit: 12 mourning, white-winged and white-tipped (white-fronted) doves in the aggregate, to include not more than two whitetips.
Possession Limit: twice the daily bag limit.


*Special White-Winged Dove Area:*
*Special Season:* September 3, 4, 10, 11, 2005.
Daily Bag Limit: 12 white-winged, mourning and white-tipped (white-fronted) doves in the aggregate, to include not more than 4 mourning doves and 2 whitetips.
Possession Limit: twice the daily bag limit.

*Regular Season:* September 23-November 10, 2005 and December 26, 2005-January 11, 2006.
Daily Bag Limit: 12 mourning, white-winged and white-tipped (white-fronted) doves in the aggregate, to include not more than two whitetips.
Possession Limit: twice the daily bag limit.


*Falconry Season (Statewide) - Dove:*
*Regular Season:* November 19-December 25, 2005.
Daily Bag Limit: 3 in the aggregate.
Possession Limit: 6 in the aggregate.


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thats what all the shotgun noise was when I was fishing. Got me ready for teal season!!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

what about means? There is a unused construction lot near our neighborhood full of ringnecks, can I use an airgun? too close to houses and road for shotgun.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, thats very interesting, and good to know. Now if I can just find some.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cncman said:


> what about means? There is a unused construction lot near our neighborhood full of ringnecks, can I use an airgun? too close to houses and road for shotgun.


since they are considered an exotic, an airgun should be legal - call TPWD to confirm first


----------



## X-LAX (Jun 26, 2006)

they are all over the poultry farms


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

They're in Galveston by the 10's of thousands.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

The place we were shooting at yesterday is full of them. Lots of mournings too but if you cant tell the difference between the two inside shotgun range then you probably shouldnt be hunting. I think we might go this evening. So, since they are exotic and there is no season or bag limit does that mean I can pour 50 pounds of bird seed out in the field and hunt them that way. We plan on hunting that field for dove season and by that time the grain should be gone. So we shouldnt have a problem there with the baiting laws concerning migratory gamebirds. I am just ready to eat some dove. Thank ya'll for answering my questions


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

QuackWhacker said:


> The place we were shooting at yesterday is full of them. Lots of mournings too but if you cant tell the difference between the two inside shotgun range then you probably shouldnt be hunting. I think we might go this evening. So, since they are exotic and there is no season or bag limit does that mean I can pour 50 pounds of bird seed out in the field and hunt them that way. We plan on hunting that field for dove season and by that time the grain should be gone. So we shouldnt have a problem there with the baiting laws concerning migratory gamebirds. I am just ready to eat some dove. Thank ya'll for answering my questions


careful, cannot hunt over any baited area until 10 days AFTER all baiting materials have been removed


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*HAMMER AWAY JUST KEEP A WING ON EM TILL YOU GET HOME..*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Re Ringneck

Parks and Wildlife officer told me shoot all you can. They are taking over mourning dove habitat and running mourning doves out. There is no season or limit have fun. PS they do not taste good at all (to me)

Charlie


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I breasted the ones we shot the other day and the meat looks okay. Waiting till my buddy gets back on Monday and we are going to slaughter them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Re Ringneck
> 
> Parks and Wildlife officer told me shoot all you can. They are taking over mourning dove habitat and running mourning doves out. There is no season or limit have fun. .....


They keep multipying and I'm gonna be dove hunting year round!!  Worse things could happen. LOL


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

all hunting rules still apply to hunting this exotic. It is just like any other exotic that can be hunted in Texas. You must have a hunting license and be hunting in an area that you could hunt in regularly.

I.E. I see so many of these in my neighborhood, but I cant whip out my shotguns and blow them up in an area next to the elementary. They are painful to watch when I go jogging but oh well still gotta be safe.

Pop Quiz: What is the only game animal in Texas that is not indegineous to Texas, but has a regulated hunting season?


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

We went back out there today to see if we couldnt shoot a few of them. Well, being the adventerous type I took my single shot 410 (The first shotgun I ever got) and a box of winchester #4's and with the full choke that gun has and those loads it was cool. We didnt see that many birds today but I did manage to dust a few with my trusty 410 H&R. One guy had his 870 and another had his Beretta and they couldnt believe I brought my 410 until they saw all of the feathers floating down from the dove that wasnt fast enough. I think I made believers out of them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Buddy of mine got 19 yesterday. Has a young dog hes training. 

Charlie


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

> Pop Quiz: What is the only game animal in Texas that is not indegineous to Texas, but has a regulated hunting season?


Phesant


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

We shot some today in Alvin. I am going wayyy north for the opener for those who read my Illinois post you will know but I thought I would get some more practice in and I did we had a ball today. Dont have too many birds to show but all in all a succesful trip.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

dang wahoo-yahoo that was quick. I will think of a harder one next time. Maybe I will start a quiz thread.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

ringneck shootem all we have enough illegal immigrants in texas


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I hope they take over*

I say again. Mourning doves are so frustating...here one day then gone the next, etc....but down in Argentina they shoot over a thousand "exotic" (to us) doves per hunter each day. Mourning doves have had their fair chance to compete and if they lose out and someday I can shoot 50 or 100 Collared doves a day, I'm for it. Someone made an analogy to modern illegal immigrants....but what this may be is more like 1825 when Texas was part of Mexico and a few Mexican outposts couldn't hold back hoards of anglo settlers willing to fight for and scrape out a life here.

WAHOO: ARE YOU SPEAKING OF PHEASANTS (CHINA)?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I have a question. Who said you can't hunt them over bait. Airgun ok, Bait not. Rule say migratory birds can't be baited. Quail can. Only waterfowl, doves cranes etc(migratory) can't. So now your going to tell me quail baiting rds. is illegal. NOT!


----------

